# PPI Reaction



## BSU93 (Sep 18, 2002)

Greetings! I am a new poster who has learned a great deal from reading this board. I was diagnosed as having a stricture (caused by GERD) in 2001 and had my esophagus dilated via endoscopy in November of 2001. My GP put me on Pepcid once a day for GERD afterwards. Though everything was going well, I noticed more food washing back up in July of this year (but no other symptoms), so I asked my GP to try Prevacid. After about a week on Prevacid, I started to have flu-like symptoms (nausea, fatigue, lightheaded, sore throat, etc) and more reflux! Went to my GP who took me off Prevacid and suggested that he never should have allowed me to start on it anyway. The next day I had a bad reaction to pizza (never had that before), and my throat was really sore. I went to a med clinic that night. The doc. diagnosed heartburn and started me on Nexium. Eventually, after symptoms persisted, I saw a specialist who ran several tests (Barium swallow, Abdominal CT scan, and another endoscopy). All were negative, though a small stricture was stretched again. In the meantime, the specialist put me on 40mg of Nexium 2x a day. I have been taking this for four weeks now, and though I feel somewhat better, and I am anywhere near 100%.Since I have never had any of the symptoms before I began taking PPIs in July, and since my reflux was never that bad (I never felt heartburn when food would wash back up previously), is it possible that I have just had a bad reactions to the PPIs (first Prevacid, then Nexium)? Anybody else with a similar experience? On my own, I have started cutting back my Nexium intake to 40mg a day.Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------

